# خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*​ 
*Mark's End*​ 
*خادم الرب فادى*​ 
*لأبناء منتديات الكنيسة*​ 
*باكورة انتاجنا الفكرى فى علوم المخطوطات , بحث فى اثبات أصالة خاتمة انجيل مرقس (16 : 9 – 20 ) فى المخطوطات القديمة و كتابات الاباء. مع بيان اسباب عدم وجود الخاتمة فى السينائية و الفاتيكانية , و بيان معنى وجود الخاتمة القصيرة , و بيان بُطلان الاعتقاد بانهاء مرقس انجيله بالعدد الثامن. رداً على ما يوجهه النُقاد الماديين و ما ينقله عنهم المسلمون الناقلون.*

*Word*​ 
*Pdf*​ 
*جميع الحقوق محفوظة للكاتب و منتديات الكنيسة , يمكنك الاقتباس و اعادة النشر مع ذكر الكاتب و الناشر منتديات الكنيسة*​ 
*Fadie*​ 
*Servant for Jesus*​ 
*www.servant4jesus.co.nr *​


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

عمل رائع, و بحث اروع و بركة اكبر
البحث كبر و كبر خلال شهور بحثك و كتابتك يا فادي
اصلي ان يكون سبب بركة لكثيرين
و الرب يعوض تعبك حبيبي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي فادي*

*عمل رائع *
*نبع من موهبة رائعة ياليتها تكمل دون أن تقف*
*وأضافة رائعة لمكتبة المنتدي *
*الله معك حبيبي ويكمل كل عمل لمجد أسمه *​ 
*بس بقولك 



Fadie قال:



جميع الحقوق محفوظة للكاتب و منتديات الكنيسة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​**هل هذا فعلاً سند قانوني يرجع إليه 
في حاله السرقة أو الأقتباس مع عدم ذكر الكاتب أو الناشر أو نسبه لغير ذلك​* 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

الاخ الحبيب ماى روك شكرا لمرورك الجميل و كلماتك التى تشعلنى حماسا لتقديم المزيد و المزيد.

الاخ الفاضل Twin شكرا لمرورك اللطيف و أروم صلاواتك التى تعيننى على الاستمرار...

لا اعرف ان كان هناك سند قانونى للحقوق الفكرية على الانترنت ام لا , يمكننا ان نسأل مستشار المنتدى القانونى فى ذلك و ان كنت ارى انه لا يوجد سند قانونى لذلك.


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*



Twin قال:


> ​​​*هل هذا فعلاً سند قانوني يرجع إليه *
> *في حاله السرقة أو الأقتباس مع عدم ذكر الكاتب أو الناشر أو نسبه لغير ذلك*​


 
لا يعتبر سند قانوني بدون تسجل مسبق في من دوائر الطباعة, و بالرغم من تسجيله لا تستطيع المعاقبة و الملاحقة على الأنترنت, و خاصة في المواقع العربية, لأنه لا توجد رقابة.. للأسف


----------



## Tabitha (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

*فعلا يا فادي *

*ليستد فم اعداء الايمان!*​
*بحث رائع وموضعه اروع 
الرب يبارك كل عمل ويستخدمه لمجد إسمه القدوس*

*ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق , و نحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح , هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية

(1 يو 5 : 7 )​*


----------



## antonius (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

الله يباركك اخي ويزيد امثالك وان شاء الله يستفاد الجميع من البحث الغني..


----------



## abbamid (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

الأخ العزيز خادم الرب فادى
أنا لم أفلح في التعرف إلى هذا المقال
هل يمكنك إرشادي إليه ؟
أشكر لك حسن تجاوبك سلفاً......

​


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

يجب ان يتوافر لديك MS Office لتقرأه بصيغة وورد او Adope Reader لتقرأه بصيغة Pdf


----------



## Fadie (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

*تم تحديث البحث بإضافة عشرة مخطوطات جديدة بصورهم لنص خاتمة إنجيل مرقس الطويلة. يُمكنك إعادة إنزال البحث و ستجدهم ضمن "البرهان الخارجى , المخطوطات" , و قريبا سيتم اضافة صور نص نهاية مرقس الطويلة فى الترجمات و النُسخ غير اليونانية القديمة بنعمة الله.*

*اذكرونى فى صلاواتكم*


----------



## Fadie (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

الاخوة الاحباء

البحث الآن فى صورته النهائية , تم إضافة العديد من المخطوطات اليونانية و مخطوطات الترجمات و نُسخ علماء اخرى بالاضافة الى اضافة فصلين آخرين كاملين هما "القمص متى المسكين و خاتمة مرقس" و تناولنا فيه تحليل كلمات القمص نيح الله نفسه حول الخاتمة من حيث نقد الشكل و نقد المصدر. و الفصل الآخر هو "تفسير الأعداد" فأضفنا تفسير الانبا غريغوريوس المتنيح اسقف البحث العلمى , بالاضافة الى المزيد من اقوال العلماء و المراجع العلمية المختصة بالنقد النصى حول خاتمة مرقس.

على هذا لن ازيد شيئا جديدا , فأرى ان البحث قد استوفيته من جميع النواحى , فإذا قابلتك اى شبهة فى الموضوع او اى سؤال او طلب توضيح اكثر فراسلنى سريعا لإيضاح ما صعب فهمه.

لتنزيل البحث من نفس روابط المشاركة الاولى

Fadie​


----------



## kimo14th (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

*بحث اكتر من ممتاز يافادى *​


----------



## Fadie (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*

*تم تحديث البحث و هذا هو التحديث الأخير للبحث , تم وضع عدة فصول و ابواب جديدة فى الكتاب , كما تم تغيير الفصل الخاص بموقف القمص متى المسكين من الخاتمة تغيراً جزرياً , و تم إضافة فصل هام فى اثبات ان مرقس هو الكاتب , و تم تصحيح بعض الأخطاء الفنية فى صور المخطوطات , ننصح بإعادة قراءة الكتاب مرة اخرى لأن التحديث شامل , 410 صفحة.*

*التحميل من المُشاركة الأولى...*


----------



## الوداعة (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خاتمة مرقس بين النقد و دحض النقد*






* بحث أكثر من رائع أخى العزيز خادم الرب فادى....*_ ليتمجد أسم الرب يسوع و يرفرف عالياً  ،__ يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك ._*
*​


----------



## ava bishoy son (28 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا فادى على مجهودك*


----------



## armoosh (29 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام لكم جميعاً*

*هذا السؤال موجه لفادي*

*لفت نظري توقيع حضرتك للقديس متى المسكين*
*والجمله الجميله التي تقول*
*( نحنى أمام إيمانك القويم و علمك الرصين يا أبانا القديس متى المسكين )*
*فهل أستطيع أن أحصل على تعليق حضرتك بخصوص كلام هذا القديس المحايد عن نهاية إنجيل مرقس ؟*

*يقول القديس متى المسكين في كتابه الإنجيل بحسب القديس مرقس دراسة وتفسير وشرح :*
*تحت عنوان :*
*القيــــــــامة (1:16-8، 9-20)
نجد في إنجيل ق. مرقس الآيات (1:16-8) مسجَّلة بقلمه وروحه وقد شرحناها.
أمَّا الآيات الاثنتا عشرة الباقية (9:16-20) فقد أثبتت أبحاث العلماء المدققين أنها فُقدت من الإنجيل، وقد أُعيد كتابتها بواسطة أحد التلاميذ السبعين المسمَّى بأريستون. وهذا التلميذ عاش في القرن الأول. وهذه الآيات الاثنتا عشرة جمعها أريستون من إنجيل ق. يوحنا وإنجيل ق. لوقا ليكمِّل بها القيامة. هذه الآيات لم نتعرَّض لها ولم نشرحها، ولكن أعطينا عوضاً عنها شرحاً مفصَّلاً لمعنى القيامة وحقيقتها الروحية بل وسرها أيضاً.*

*ثم في نهاية الشرح يقول :*

*بهذا يرتاح ضميري إذ أكون قد قدَّمت للقارئ مفهوماً حقيقياً عن القيامة بما يتناسب مع الجزء الضائع من نهاية إنجيل ق. مرقس ، بل ربما يكون هذا القديس البارع قد قصد أن يترك الحديث عن القيامة غير منتهٍ كدعوة منه لقارئ إنجيله أن يمتد بالتأمل الحر في معنى القيامة فوق ما تستطيع الألفاظ والكلمات أن تعبِّر عنه. هذا هو رأينا في معنى الجزء الناقص من الأصحاح السادس عشر في إنجيل ق. مرقس كما يراه قبطي عاش إنجيل ق. مرقس وأحبَّه، بل عشقه.*

*وإليكم رابط الكتاب من موقعكم :*
*http://www.files.arabchurch.com/books/MathewPoor/mark.zip*

*فهل - بحسب بحثك - يكون القديس متى المسكين رفض كلمة الله , أم أن القديس متى كان أقل عِلماً مع حضرتك ولذلك يجب أن ننحني أمام علمك أنت الرصين ؟ أرجوا الإجابة هدانا الله وإياكم إلى سواء السبيل*
*أرقى التحيات إلى الباحث المحترم المجتهد فادي الذي أقدره وأقدر أعماله*​


----------



## Fadie (4 سبتمبر 2008)

فى كتابنا فصل كامل حول موقف الأب متى المسكين من الخاتمة , مُوثق برسالة من أحد رهبان دير القديس انبا مقار و واحد من تلاميذ الأب متى المسكين. نرجو قراءته اولاً و إن إستصعب عليكم شىء نُناقشه معاً هنا.

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## armoosh (5 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم , أنا آسف
قرأت كلام حضرتك وليس لي تعليق على قول الآب متى المسكين
ولكن كان عندي تعليق آخر , ان شاء الله بعد قراءة البحث بتمعن يكون لنا حوار ثنائي حول هذا البحث
وبحث زانية تتحدى
وآخر كتاب لحضرتك أيضاً مدخل إلى علم النقد النصي

شكراً لك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 مايو 2009)

أصدق   صلاواتى وأمنياتى  القلبيه  لجميعكم بالتوفيق والسداد  متمنيا من مخلصنا الصالح أن يعطيكم الاجر السماوى​_h_


----------



## روح الرب (30 يوليو 2009)

> نعم , أنا آسف
> قرأت كلام حضرتك وليس لي تعليق على قول الآب متى المسكين
> ولكن كان عندي تعليق آخر , ان شاء الله بعد قراءة البحث بتمعن يكون لنا حوار ثنائي حول هذا البحث
> وبحث زانية تتحدى
> ...



*نحن في انتظار تعليقاتك علي  كل كتابات خادم الرب الميارك فادي
وخصوصا علي ما ذكرتها انت ايها الاخ العزيز
الرب معاك
شكرااااااا*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا فادي استمر يا بطل بتوع علم النقد النصي قليلين للاسف استاذ ابراهيم القبطي وانت واستاذ ماي نيم وبحاول انزل المخطوطات وبقرا في كتاب مدخل للنقد النصي ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2011)

*بحث ممتاز

ربنا يباركك

بس هو الاستاذ فادي مش باين لية*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 أبريل 2011)

بحث اكثر من رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

